# EAS question re: sirius receiver



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

i purchased a sirius receiver a couple years ago and am wondering if it is a third gen unit. is there any way i can tell? TIA!


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

jeff330i said:


> i purchased a sirius receiver a couple years ago and am wondering if it is a third gen unit. is there any way i can tell? TIA!


If you are using a DICE unit and want to use factory Sirius keep your fingers crossed that you have a 1st generation Sirius unit, as it has the best noise cancellation of the 3 units.

84110141981 1st generation requires Y antenna adapter (84110392102) for units without OEM Navigation
84110153365 1st generation requires Y antenna adapter (84110392102) for units with OEM Navigation
65120398140 2nd generation
65120416377 3rd generation sold only with 1 year subscription

You'll also need this slave cable:

OEM Part #84110150526


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

i am not sure if Dice produces the part, but it is an oem that has a BMW roundel and PN on it. I did get one free year with it after purchased.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

jeff330i said:


> i am not sure if Dice produces the part, but it is an oem that has a BMW roundel and PN on it. I did get one free year with it after purchased.


Dice produces what part??? The slave cable Dice sells is just the OEM BMW cable I linked above. Same exact thing, they get it straight from BMW. Oh, they charge you $10 more for it though.

Also, if your Sirius unit came with a free year of service, it is a 3rd gen unit, as it was the only unit that came with a free year of service.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jeff330i said:


> i am not sure if Dice produces the part, but it is an oem that has a BMW roundel and PN on it. I did get one free year with it after purchased.


We'll be happy to answer your question.

BMW manufactures the receivers, 3rd Generation units were the only receivers to come with 1 year Sirius programming.


----------



## Suki (Jun 20, 2009)

What about installing a removable Sportster 5 Sirius receiver? What is the best place to mount it? How can that be integrated into a 2004 325i with the CD changer and Business radio?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Suki said:


> What about installing a removable Sportster 5 Sirius receiver? What is the best place to mount it? How can that be integrated into a 2004 325i with the CD changer and Business radio?


Your only option for that is an OEM Aux input adapter. I've seen people install those in the ash tray.


----------

